# pantaloon  hernia



## jerseygirl20 (May 31, 2013)

My dr. found a direct and a indirect hernia.  Can I bill 49505 and 49505-59?

Thank you:


----------



## tdbear612@yahoo.com (Aug 25, 2014)

*pantaloon hernia*

I would like to know the answer to this as well.  There is no CCI conflict.


----------



## nsteinhauser (Aug 29, 2014)

If the surgeon is doing the hernia repairs through the same incision, you would only code for one 49505.  Hope this helps.


----------



## tdbear612@yahoo.com (Sep 3, 2014)

yes it does, thanks


----------

